# New platform for Sermons at Aisquith PCA



## Webservant (Jan 23, 2011)

Greetings. I am noticing quite a few referrals from here to our audio sermons page - mostly people looking for audio sermons by Dale Ralph Davis. Our sermons platform has changed, so the link that most of you are following no longer works, and since those threads are old, they are locked, so I can't edit the links! 

For Dale Ralph Davis, go here: Audio Sermons | Aisquith Presbyterian Church
For John Gerstner, go here: Audio Sermons | Aisquith Presbyterian Church

Of course, you can search by pastor, by scripture, or by topic if you're looking for something else. The main page of the sermons section is Audio Sermons | Aisquith Presbyterian Church


----------

